# Paramétrer Qt (problème i386)



## smog (1 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaite tester Qt en C++ pour les GUI.
Je travaille encore sur un iMac de 2011 avec OS X.13.6 High Sierra.
Quand je veux compiler, un message d'erreur me dit :
The i386 architecture is deprecated for macOS (remove from the Xcode build setting: ARCHS)
Il faut manifestement que j'enlève l'architecture i386 de la liste disponible dans Xcode.
Mais je ne trouve pas comment faire... L'aide que j'ai trouvée ne précise pas où on le fait !
Ou bien peut-on agir directement dans Qt Creator ? Je ne trouve pas dans les préférences.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci !


----------

